# ARs @ Outcast



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just picked up a DPMS from Outcast. They are selling for normal prices as usual. They also have a pile of 5.56 ammo plus numerous handgun ammo. It's nice to do business with a business that treats their customers the right way instead of marking up guns 200% like other local stores. They had DPMS, Wyndham and 1 or 2 others.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Price is Right*

At what price is the DPMS?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

We 're still waiting on the pricing:whistling:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Address:*

Outcast Fishing and Hunting
3520 Barrancas Ave.
Pensacola, Florida 32507

*Phone:*

850-457-1450

I'm pretty sure they can give you a price......


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Call them. They have different models in stock.


----------

